# The Collar Tree...



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

We are constantly searching for collars, ... so we now have a "tree" that has 2 or so collars for each pup, readily accessible.










 It works hehe.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hee hee hee. That looks great. 

I never put collars on mine, but something like that would be great if I did x


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Ooooh, that is very cool!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

That is too cute, great idea.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

That is such a cool idea! I have to resist buying collars all the time for mine, or they'd have a million. I already need to build a closet. Do you have one of those?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Cambrea said:


> That is such a cool idea! I have to resist buying collars all the time for mine, or they'd have a million. I already need to build a closet. Do you have one of those?


lol I have to resit buying collars too! I see so many cute ones I want but I always stop myself ;( 

Kristi if mine didn't always wear a collar that would be such a good idea! you'd know where it was right when you need it! LOL Cute idea!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Kristi that is a fabulous tree
Where do I get one?
How much?
And where do I get those single rowed 
Bling collers from?
How much?
Do they come in pink?


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

wow thats awesome I soooooo want one!!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

kristy you know i love collars!!!!im going to make one of those trees if you dont mind,


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh I love that! We have something similar but NOTHING as fancy. :lol:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

cute idea! i maybe would of copied it but mine dont wear collars


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

What a great idea!!! Its super cute :O)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That is sooooooooooooo cute!!  I have a metal sculpture thing with 3 hooks on it and I hang Brody's collars on it, but your tree is a cuter idea!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

LOL that is toooo funny! Love it


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Aww this is cute! i need something to put my girls jumpers and harnesses in!!! x


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

That is soooo cute. I have a couple of collars for Draco, but mostly I have harnesses...they end up everywhere. I have a bar and hook in the closet, but I am lazy and don't always put them away.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

ExoticChis said:


> Kristi that is a fabulous tree
> Where do I get one?
> How much?
> And where do I get those single rowed
> ...


Lol I got it at our Bed, Bath and Beyond, it's actually just a jewelry tree I wasn't using...

The single-rowed bling collars do come in pink, I have one for Oakley...they are fabulous, they are $20 each, I get them from topdogsupplies.com, the lady there is great and I am sure she would ship to you if you want them. The collars are well worth the $20, each of my dogs has 2 or 3 in different colors but everyone has a baby blue one


----------

